# Convert 44.1KHz .wav files to 48KHz



## Boberg (May 6, 2016)

Hi! 

I quite recently finished a score for a video-game, and I exported it all in 32 bits (float), 44.1KHz format (as this was what was requested at first). Now, after mastering and finishing everything up, I'm told that the files need to be in 24 bit, 48KHz format... 

I have unmastered .wav files available, that are in 32 bit (float), 48KHz. These are the ones I use in the mastering process. What would happen if I exported new masters in 24 bit, 48KHz format, using the old unmastered files that are in 32 bit, 44.1KHz? 

I do really not what to have to open up all my individual track projects and re-export everything, as that would take an insane amount of time as the projects are very large. 

If there's any other way to do this, I'd be very thankful if you'd let me know.


----------



## willbedford (May 6, 2016)

Converting from 44.1K to 48K will have no sonic benefit at all... Any frequencies above Nyquist (22KHz) have already been lost.


----------



## Kejero (May 6, 2016)

Havent' done it myself, but you should look for a batch converter. There should be a bunch around.

Interestingly, I came accross this - http://sr-convert.sourceforge.net/ - which claims:



> sr-convert is most often used to convert between 44.1 kHz and 48 kHz. For example, if you record your own music at 48 kHz, you can downconvert it to 44.1 kHz for burning to CD. Or, if you rip CDs, you can upconvert them to 48 kHz before you ogg-encode them, which results in slightly better sound quality.
> 
> *“It does?!”* If you’re familiar with DSP theory, you know that upsampling doesn’t actually introduce any new frequencies into the signal. So why upsample? Answer: because sometimes the filter in sr-convert is better than the one in your DAC and your sound drivers.
> 
> Just try it. You’ll like it!


----------



## JohnG (May 6, 2016)

Boberg said:


> I have unmastered .wav files available, that are in 32 bit (float), 48KHz. These are the ones I use in the mastering process. What would happen if I exported new masters in 24 bit, 48KHz format, using the old unmastered files that are in 32 bit, 44.1KHz?



Honestly, for use in a game I wouldn't sweat it too much because of all the other noise. It's like those game-makers just HAVE to have other sound besides music!

Under the circumstances, I would pursue the easiest, least time-consuming course possible, using as good a conversion engine as you can (some years ago I saw a ranking that put Pro Tools best and -- somewhat to my surprise -- Digital Performer second).

If you recorded a big orchestra at 96k or it's a major game that is going to be played by many on big audio systems, my advice would change, but if, by contrast, it's made of samples and electronics that are at most 48k or even 44.1 already converted to 48, then I definitely would take the easiest path open to you.


----------



## higgs (May 6, 2016)

JohnG said:


> Honestly, for use in a game I wouldn't sweat it too much because of all the other noise. It's like those game-makers just HAVE to have other sound besides music!
> 
> Under the circumstances, I would pursue the easiest, least time-consuming course possible, using as good a conversion engine as you can (some years ago I saw a ranking that put Pro Tools best and -- somewhat to my surprise -- Digital Performer second).
> 
> If you recorded a big orchestra at 96k or it's a major game that is going to be played by many on big audio systems, my advice would change, but if, by contrast, it's made of samples and electronics that are at most 48k or even 44.1 already converted to 48, then I definitely would take the easiest path open to you.


+1

I'd add Adobe Audition to the equation. Noise reduction and SR conversion is something that Audition has done quite since the days of yore when it was Cool Edit Pro. Really AU is a great destructive stereo file editor that I think doesn't get the props it deserves.

Props AU


----------



## d.healey (May 6, 2016)

You can do it as a batch job in reaper, there are other batch software packages too that can do this, as has already been mentioned though you won't gain anything sonically by doing this


----------



## Boberg (May 6, 2016)

Thank you very much for the replies guys, very helpful. Seems like I won't have to re-export everything, which is very nice. That would have taken a lot of time! 
The developer specifically asks for this - and it's not for better quality as I understand it, more as a standard for their production. I only have Cubase when it comes to DAWs, does anyone know of a way to do this in Cubase 7? 

Also, what about the 32 bit (float) to 24 bit, most of you seem to just mention the Hz?


----------



## higgs (May 6, 2016)

Wait, are you asking about submitting the unmastered 32bit-float files, or will you be doing the mastering with those 32bit files and submit the mastered products to the client? It's a little unclear.


----------



## Boberg (May 6, 2016)

I have 32bit float files (44.1KHz) and want to convert them to 24bit (48KHz) files. Does that make it clearer?
Sorry, I'm not really experienced with these kind of things.


----------



## higgs (May 6, 2016)

No worries, I just want to make sure I understand. You certainly can just convert your existing files to 24/48 and submit those files. Converting already-mastered audio product is not an approach that I advocate, but if there's not enough time then I certainly advocate getting product to the client! 

If time is on your side, I'd certainly advocate going back in to re-render at the specs that they need, even though the communication was perhaps a bit poor on the client's end. Maybe you could let them know that it's going to take extra time to deliver product that satisfies the revised specifications. 

In a similar situation I once had a client say (and I'm paraphrasing here) "ah it's no big deal, we'll just convert files on our end..."  Noooooooo!


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2016)

Awesome for bulk conversion
https://rogueamoeba.com/fission/


----------



## woodsdenis (May 10, 2016)

If you start a Cubase project at 24/48 and simply import all your 32 bit files in I pretty sure Cubase will convert them to the session format, simple solution.


----------



## Boberg (May 10, 2016)

woodsdenis said:


> If you start a Cubase project at 24/48 and simply import all your 32 bit files in I pretty sure Cubase will convert them to the session format, simple solution.



That's a great idea! 
I haven't done this yet, as I'm still at home. I'll try this out!


----------



## Boberg (May 12, 2016)

I've run into a problem when trying to do this in Cubase.

I've set my project to 24 bit, 48KHz. Then I import my files, and Cubase says it converts the sample rate and size. I then export it at 48KHz and 24 bit, expecting this to be the final result. I then open the files in VLC Media Player to check that everything is correct, and it says the files are in 48KHz (converted correctly), but still in 32 bit.

I'd be very thankful if anyone could enlighten me about what might have gone wrong. I've tried numerous options and I just doesn't get the files to 24 bit.

Is there any other good program to check bitrate in? VLC might not be the best option.


----------



## higgs (May 12, 2016)

VLC gives me the same 32bit reading for any files that are 24 bit. It's just a VLC thing I guess. Try checking the file details in another program - QuickTime, Audacity, etc.


----------



## Boberg (May 13, 2016)

higgs said:


> VLC gives me the same 32bit reading for any files that are 24 bit. It's just a VLC thing I guess. Try checking the file details in another program - QuickTime, Audacity, etc.



Oh, I see. That's strange. Unfortunate that I decided the use VLC.. Wasted quite a lot of time then I guess, haha. 

Thanks though! I'll try Audacity instead.


----------



## Boberg (May 15, 2016)

Audacity also shows them as 32 bit float files... Not really sure what is going on. I import my 32 bit float files into cubase, and then export as 24 bit. But they're still 32 bit float for some reason. Anyone knows what might be going on?

Edit: Just tried with Quicktime aswell, and it shows them as 24 bit. So VLC and Audacity shows 32 bit, but Quicktime shows them as 24 bit. I'm not good at these kind of things, but it just feels strange to me. Anyone who can enlighten me about this?


----------



## higgs (May 15, 2016)

Boberg said:


> Anyone who can enlighten me about this?


What happens when you bring one of your original 32bit files into QuickTime?
Also compare the file size of your original 32bit files and the converted 24bit files - the downsampled files (24bit) should be considerably smaller.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 15, 2016)

Depending on the Game, 24bit 44100 might be requested, to be prepared for every case. but the stuff ending up IN the game will most likely be something like a compressed 128 mp3 or ogg file. So those might be for prerendered cutscenes? Those are usually only 16bit in audio...


----------



## higgs (May 15, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> Depending on the Game, 24bit 44100 might be requested, to be prepared for every case. but the stuff ending up IN the game will most likely be something like a compressed 128 mp3 or ogg file. So those might be for prerendered cutscenes? Those are usually only 16bit in audio...


Boberg was asked to produce 24/48 files.


----------



## Boberg (May 15, 2016)

higgs said:


> What happens when you bring one of your original 32bit files into QuickTime?
> Also compare the file size of your original 32bit files and the converted 24bit files - the downsampled files (24bit) should be considerably smaller.



Very good suggestions, thank you! I've been trying to get this right for a while now so even these kind of obvious things just pass my mind..  
Quicktime does show my original files as 32 bit, but my new ones as 24. The new ones are also smaller in size, so I guess it's quite safe to say they are indeed in 24 bit now. 

Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## higgs (May 15, 2016)

Boberg said:


> I've been trying to get this right for a while now so even these kind of obvious things just pass my mind..


I've been there before...and surely will be there again. Best wishes on your project!


----------



## Boberg (May 15, 2016)

higgs said:


> I've been there before...and surely will be there again. Best wishes on your project!



Thank you!


----------



## Kejero (May 16, 2016)

I usually use Gspot to check this kind of information for video and audio files. It gives you a LOT of details, more than any other software I've come across. Windows only though.

http://download.cnet.com/GSpot/3000-2248_4-10381198.html


----------



## Boberg (May 16, 2016)

Kejero said:


> I usually use Gspot to check this kind of information for video and audio files. It gives you a LOT of details, more than any other software I've come across. Windows only though.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/GSpot/3000-2248_4-10381198.html


 
Thank you! I'm a windows user, so that works well for me. 
I'll check it out!


----------

